# That will teach ya!



## Kanikula (Jan 15, 2008)

Some pleb racing down the road in front of our house - i guess he didnt win!


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 15, 2008)

WOW! that first shot is a stunner. Nice series, said it all. Well almost, was the driver hurt seriously? Passengers?


----------



## Battou (Jan 15, 2008)

Impressive


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 15, 2008)

TY 

The driver WALKED away! Bloody, but in one peice!

Iv passed the shots (6 in total) onto our local papers - hopefully they will be published as i was the only one there with a cam! LOL


----------



## Ronman (Jan 15, 2008)

Ouch!!!!!


----------



## danir (Jan 15, 2008)

Not only racing, but on the wrong side of the rode too.


----------



## Viperjet (Jan 15, 2008)

So you didn't run down there and help the poor guy?  I guess my superhero-ness would have kicked in about then.


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 15, 2008)

Viperjet said:


> So you didn't run down there and help the poor guy?  I guess my superhero-ness would have kicked in about then.




Not when the things on fire no!! :er:


----------



## Viperjet (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, it was on fire?  

I'm still amazed that the guy walked away.


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 15, 2008)

Viperjet said:


> Wow, it was on fire?
> 
> I'm still amazed that the guy walked away.



Yup the front end  turns out there were 3 lads in it too!!


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 15, 2008)

> The driver WALKED away! Bloody, but in one [piece]!


Natural selection fails us again.

-S


----------



## nossie (Jan 15, 2008)

Viperjet said:


> So you didn't run down there and help the poor guy? I guess my superhero-ness would have kicked in about then.


Do you want to be the story or record the story?



Ls3D said:


> Natural selection fails us again.
> 
> -S


-Ditto


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 16, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Damn Subaru drivers...
> 
> Great shots, glad he walked away.




It was a Saxo believe it or not! The cars that mangled its hard to tell isnt it!


----------



## Battou (Jan 16, 2008)

Kanikula said:


> It was a Saxo believe it or not! The cars that mangled its hard to tell isnt it!



I thought the same thing at first, but after close inspection I could see it was not a Subaru....I just did not know what it was.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 18, 2008)

Battou said:


> I thought the same thing at first, but after close inspection I could see it was not a Subaru....I just did not know what it was.



Yeah, Subaru would have been too busy winning the race to flip over, eh?

Seeing people drive stupidly pisses me off though. I guess I used to think it was funny or cool to race, but when someone you love gets taken away because of dumbass driving, things change. God damn, I miss her.


----------



## Lostfiniel (Jan 18, 2008)

It almost looks like the guy was drunk or high. There are no skid marks before he crashed through the gate. I would think that someone loosing control of their car would try to stop it??

Very nice photos! The first one almost looked like a toy car to me. Just because it's hard to see that and imagine it was ever a real car.


----------



## ferny (Jan 19, 2008)

It's a Saxo? Oh, no wonder it fell to bits then. :mrgreen: 

We now know where you live, Kanikula.


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 19, 2008)

ferny said:


> It's a Saxo? Oh, no wonder it fell to bits then. :mrgreen:
> 
> We now know where you live, Kanikula.



LOL - Ill lock up the silver then and hand you the kids instead :lmao:


----------



## Deano (Jan 19, 2008)

At least you dont have to travel far for the best fast food in the town!!!!!


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 19, 2008)

Deano said:


> At least you dont have to travel far for the best fast food in the town!!!!!



wheres that???


----------



## Deano (Jan 19, 2008)

*Foodcraft*


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 19, 2008)

Deano said:


> *Foodcraft*



 we own it! thats our shop!


----------



## Deano (Jan 19, 2008)

My mother worked there over 30 years ago when it was called John Finneys (I think), I was born in Winsford and went to the scholl next door for the a few months when I was 5  :mrgreen:


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 19, 2008)

Deano said:


> My mother worked there over 30 years ago when it was called John Finneys (I think), I was born in Winsford and went to the scholl next door for the a few months when I was 5  :mrgreen:



Cool whos your mum?

Its always been foodcaft  people just call it Finneys. Im married to John Finney's son, also called John 

My son also goes to that school 

How weird is this!


----------



## ferny (Jan 19, 2008)

Now we know where you work. Mwuhahaha. Erm, I mean,


----------



## Deano (Jan 20, 2008)

My mums name is Jackie Dean, all my family still live in the town, my son also went to the school although he's now at the comprehensive school on grange lane. I now live in Northwich. It's a small world lol:smileys:


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 20, 2008)

Deano said:


> My mums name is Jackie Dean, all my family still live in the town, my son also went to the school although he's now at the comprehensive school on grange lane. I now live in Northwich. It's a small world lol:smileys:




OOh ill have to ask John Sr :mrgreen: Its a tiny world!!


----------

